# Интернет > Графика >  Фон в папках (на USB)

## Vinsent Vega

Доброго всем! Такое дело у меня, менял фон в папках через desktop.ini ([{BE098140-A513-11D0-A3A4-00c04FD706EC}] 
IconArea_Image=С/......background.gif, где background.gif ваша картинка и путь к ней), все норм, но когда захотел проделать тоже с флешкой оказалось что не выйдет, т.к. путь меняется ;). В общем, КАК ПОМЕНЯТЬ ФОН В ПАПКАХ СМЕННЫХ НОСИТЕЛЕЙ, ТО БИШ НА ФЛЕШКЕ? заранее благодарен каждому:D:D:D

----------


## Vinsent Vega

Благодарю всех тех кто помог!Т.е. себя :D Спасибо, разобрался:cool:

----------

